# Mark mat, Spot - whatever it's called?



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

What about using bathroom non-skid mats? They come in numerous colors & many of them are non-skid.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

If you find a small rug or matt you like I think you can get a special thing rubberized 'non skid undermatt' (that was my own technical term) I haven't been in the states in years and as far as I remember I think you can find something like that at a home improvment store or walmart. 

And this is a good idea for me too as I plan on using targeting and I have laminate and marble floors, nice an slippery for a young dog.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Would the thin doormats work? Although I have not seen them in bright colours. IKEA used to do round, low pile rugs which I think were non slip. A puppy class I went to had exactly the mats you describe - perhaps one of the dog training organisations could point you in the right direction.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

fjm said:


> Would the thin doormats work? Although I have not seen them in bright colours. IKEA used to do round, low pile rugs which I think were non slip. A puppy class I went to had exactly the mats you describe - perhaps one of the dog training organisations could point you in the right direction.



Thanks for the ideas guys! Low-pile mat might be the way I have to go...

I was surprised that there's no niche for these training mats at pet stores which is why I thought to ask here, The only training center here is petsmart and they just have the industrial long no-skid mats in their training room... but I will have a look at ikea 

I'd forgotten about those Rachel76... so I'll have to keep that in mind thanks.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

update: Ikea has some awesome half moon latex backed mats that would probably work great... only they're not available for online purchase... and with our nearest ikea store being a few hours away I won't be getting to one anytime soon with our 3 month old...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

try amazon. search for rubber mat round. there are some odds and ends kinds of pieces that might work.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I found a dog "bed" that works well for me. It is non-skid on the bottom and more of a nylon type top; about an inch high. I have one by each door - and my 2 spoo's know to go there and sit and greet.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

patk said:


> try amazon. search for rubber mat round. there are some odds and ends kinds of pieces that might work.


Ooo Thanks will check it out!




Feelingdoc said:


> I found a dog "bed" that works well for me. It is non-skid on the bottom and more of a nylon type top; about an inch high. I have one by each door - and my 2 spoo's know to go there and sit and greet.


I don't remember seeing anything like that here in my dog bed searches. I also don't have any room to put a bed in our front hall... so an extra mat in the middle of the floor that people could just walk over easily would be ideal. Its an idea tho thanks!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

You may be thinking of "target" mats like sold here. They are not really beds but are used to teach a dog to go to a specific area....


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

spindledreams said:


> You may be thinking of "target" mats like sold here. They are not really beds but are used to teach a dog to go to a specific area....


Oh my goodness that is EXACTLY what I'm thinking of! Thank-you soooo much!


----------

